# Foods to help when TTC



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any wonder foods to help when TTC. When we had treatment before I remember eating pineapple to help with implantation, I think. It was a while ago now! Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated as we're due for IUI later this week, and its all been sprung on us rather quickly as its a natural cycle!!

Thanks guys... Jo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jo
It is the pineapple juice frest, pressed but not from concentrate (actually the pineapple itself on a 2ww is adverse)
Nuts (5 brazil) for selenium
when stimming 1 litre of milk and up your protein 
when stimming drink 2-3 litres a day
folic acid or a mutli vitamin (not containing vit a)
basically a healthy diet


----------

